# Warning re Gas Networks Ireland [GNI] Meter replacement programme.



## Branz (28 Sep 2015)

First I heard was an undated letter addressed to resident saying meter needs replacing and full access to house would be required afterwards. Pls reply within 10 days of (undated) letter 
Replied by email, giving a mobile number.

Was  on way home from airport this am when our son rang to say that there was a guy at door wanting access re gas meter. Son said not on his watch, he would phone me.
When I got home about 10 mins later meter, which is outside, was replaced and he was waiting for access to check the appliances.

After he had gone, I get this email from GNI

_Dear  [my  Christian name]

Thank you for your e-mail in relation to our Meter Replacement Programme. 

All meters manufactured more than 20 years ago are being replaced with new digital meters.
As part of this mandatory meter replacement programme we will require access to your property to replace the meter and carry out a free safety inspection.
Our appointments are Monday to Friday between 8am and 1pm or between 1pm and 5pm.  Please advise us of a suitable day and which appointment slot suits you best and I will set up an appointment for you.
_
*Should you have any further queries please do not hesitate to contact me.*
_

*Aisling O' Carroll *| Customer Service Representative

_
*Gas Networks Ireland*

_*T*1850 427 737 (Monday to Friday 8am-8pm, Saturday 9am-5.30pm)

*E*info@gasnetworks.ie_

_gasnetworks.ie |Find us on Twitter_

I asked the guy on the way out how was he getting appointments: has none, just a van full of meters and a "list" which is uses to ring door bells.

The van has a stick on label for Balfour Beatty working for GNI

The scope for old folk, widows, widowers etc being scammed here for full house access is truly frightening, hence this post.

I rang the regulator who said unless I file a formal complaint with GNI first and work through their complaints process they can do nothing....


----------



## Leo (28 Sep 2015)

Would be a bit of a worry if they were taking this approach alright. Unannounced calls like this, especially where using external contractors really doesn't help vulnerable members of the public determine genuine callers from the bogus ones doing the rounds. 

In my case, I was contacted in advance by phone and asked when would suit me, including evening or weekend times. Anyone else have them call unannounced like the above case?


----------



## gipimann (28 Sep 2015)

I missed some calls earlier in the summer - think they were from GNI. Got the personally addressed letter some weeks ago, but nothing else.


----------

